# Gaming Chair, Stoff oder Kunstleder



## raumich (28. November 2017)

Da mein Bürostuhl langsam die Grätsche macht, brauche ich dringend Ersatz. Statt eines billigen  Teils hatte ich mir überlegt, mir einen Gaming Chair zu kaufen. Budget liegt bei max 300 EUR (gerne darunter) und der Stuhl sollte schon >120kg tragen können. Habe schwere Knochen  und möchte den Stuhl nicht die ganze Zeit an der Belastungsgrenze betreiben.

Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen den folgenden Stühlen:

VERTAGEAR Racing Series, SL2000
Nitro Concepts S300

Der größte (für mich wichtigste Unterscheidungspunkt ist die Frage des verwendeten Materials. Der Vertagear hat einen Kunstleder-Bezug, der Nitro Concepts ist mit Stoff bezogen,
Und ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, was hier die bessere von beiden Alternativen wäre/ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gaming Chairs und hatte vielleicht sogar schon mehrere (mit beiden Bezugsarten)?


----------



## shadie (29. November 2017)

Also ich kann dir aus eigener Leidenserfahrung nur zu Stoff raten.

Beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile:

Bei Stoff hast du ein Optikproblem, wenn du etwas drauf verschüttest.
Das wirst du nicht rausbekommen bzw. nur sehr schlecht und dann sieht man an der Stelle, dass etwas weggereinigt wurde.

Bei Kunstleder hast du aber das Problem, dass es gerne mal anfängt zu "blättern".
Habe ich bei folgenden "Gegenständen" schon leidhaft erfahren dürfen:

- Couch (Neupreis 1500 €) / fängt an sich beim Bezug "aufzulösen", das Kunstleder bröselt ab
- damaliger "Chefsessel", eingerissen (und nein ich wieder keine 500 KG das das so einfach eingerissen sollte.....schlanke 72 KG bringe ich auf die Waage....da reißt noch kein Stuhl....
- 3er BMW (Firmenauto) gut hier sprechen wir nicht mal von Kunstleder sondern von echtem Leder, selbst da nach 4-5 Jahren bröselte es bereits wurde rissig etc.

Ich kann dir von Kunstleder also echt nur abraten.
Meine Couch wandert auch bald in den Müll und wird gegen eine Stoff/Gewebecouch ersetzt.

Das sind so meine Erfahrungen mit Kunstleder gewesen.


Wegen dem Stuhl, bin nicht so aktuell in dem Thema aber was machen die beiden Stühle besser als der DX Racer 1?
Den habe ich seit gut über einem Jahr, bin super zufrieden und habe diese Woche einen 2. für meine Frau für 165 € ergattert bei Amazon.
Aktuell liegt er wieder bei 199 € glaube ich.


----------



## raumich (29. November 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir aus eigener Leidenserfahrung nur zu Stoff raten.
> 
> Beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar. Der DX Racer ist nur bis 100kg "zugelassen". Daher muß ich auf ein Modell ausweichen, das etwas mehr Gewicht verträgt. Ansonsten aber ein guter Stuhl und ich glaube nicht, das die von mir gewählten Modelle grundlegend besser sind.

Deine Erfahrung mit Kunstleder kann ich leider bestätigen. Der Stoff meines Bürostuhls auf der Arbeit ist aber auch durchgewetzt. Ein Gebrauchsgegenstand hat halt irgendwann Gebrauchspuren und ist nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht.


----------

